# anyone use a blog to market their tshirts?



## gotswagger.com (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone use a blog to market their tshirts either alone or in conjunction with your actual website?

Has it helped? How do you write consistently about your tshirts or what do you write about?


----------



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

gotswagger.com said:


> Does anyone use a blog to market their tshirts either alone or in conjunction with your actual website?
> 
> Has it helped? How do you write consistently about your tshirts or what do you write about?


i do both, but my humorous blog has nothing to do with my clothing. your blog doesnt have to be about clothing. blog about your other interests and proudly intertwine the two.. it gives your brand an actual personality rather than just being another boring clothing company out to strike it rich. google search godaddy.com's CEO Bob Parsons


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Write about the interests of your customers and go after highly searched keywords that you can be top ranked for in google.


----------



## charliekelly (Dec 30, 2008)

we've only recently started blogging to help build the brand of our online t-shirt business and whilst it's not leading to huge sales yet, it's definitely making a big difference to the traffic on our site. I agree with the posts above and write about interests of your customers in connection with your t-shirts so that your blog posts are more likely to come up in searches


----------



## ahyndman (May 18, 2009)

Do I don't own my own company (at least not yet) almost all of the indie sites that I have visited have blogs. And not just indie tee sites either....blogging is a great way to get fans of your product (whatever the product may be) involved. You should definitely use it in conjunction with your site that way you can have everything in one place for your fans/customers.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We don't sell t-shirts, but our company has a blog in conjunction with our online store. It is a great way to connect with your customers, and to spotlight things that you want them to see. It also helps give the company a personality. A blog is also a big help with search engines, as they will index most posts.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yup................


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We have a blog for our shop, not sure how many direct sales it nets, but it definitely adds a more personal approach to the company. Plus I like that I can keep people updated with what's going on at our place.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Blogs are the best way to increase your traffic through SEO. Most of our traffic is going to be dependent upon our google so this is a must for us.


----------



## Laughingfunny (Dec 25, 2008)

I do. I try to make my blog hit as many different points of life that relates to my brand as possible. I try to post as much as possible and keep the readers updated with what's going on with my brand, and the life outside of my brand. It's a good upkeep and I love giving my life to the world through the world wide net.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We just linked ours up with our Facebook page, so every time we update our blog, our facebook page automatically updates the page for our fans....or so they say, it doesn't look like it's updating anymore, maybe the system is down.


----------



## intercontex (Apr 6, 2009)

There are MANY companies operating solely online these days and pretty much all are using blogs. One of our past clients, Bumpy Pitch, is one of the best examples of this. Check out their blog site (TheOriginalWinger.com) as well as their brand site (Bumpy Pitch Homepage). The key to their success is that they are primarily focused on building a community and a following first... their explosive t-shirt sales are a result of the niche lifestyle they have concentrated on developing. Bonobos.com is another online exclusive/blogging brand with phenomenal success and a specific target market.

We encourage all online brands to focus their efforts on creating a niche community of fans first and foremost. Remember, people buy apparel because they WANT to, not because they need to... in the end we are actually not in the apparel industry, but rather the lifestyle/identity business.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

YES! A blog is a must these days. A few of the advantages are:

1) It gives people a reason to visit your website on a regular basis. Regular visits turn into sales + regulars are more likely tell a friend about your website or link back to it via social network (twitter).

2) Keeps visitors and fans updated on happenings with the brand. In between new shirts, it is exciting for the fans to know that something is going on behind the scenes. It is also good for highlighting new products and releases.

3) Adds personality to the brand. This one is obvious, but it makes a huge difference. People are more likely to support a small brand when they are familiar with the person(s) behind it.

4) Customer feedback/interaction. I have posted design concepts on various occasions requesting the feedback of the fans, and I have had great results.

Hope this helps!
-Loren


----------



## AndrewNg (Jun 29, 2009)

Tons of companies have been using blogs to market their t-shirts. Although many companies have created their own blogs to promote their own products, others offer free samples to webmasters of blogs with large existing audiences to promote their t-shirts. Either way can be successful. I think that going through existing blogs, like funky duds and T-shirt Blog Cottonable is more effective because it gives potential customers an opportunity to compare your product against your competitors' and it will give you a better sense of what your company is doing right and what it needs to keep working on to make it a stronger brand.


----------



## Idakoos (Apr 24, 2009)

We use blogs, in fact we have an official blog in english and spanish, and we have plans of launching blogs in some other languages. Blogging does work for your site, but it needs new articles constantly and a lot of patience to start watching results. Without those two ingredients - of course there are more - you will simply fail.

By the way, try to make your blogs transmit the same spirit and language of your site. You migh want to see how we do it at our own ones.


----------



## crazyraymond (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a blog on my site, but it's not "directly" to market my shirts. I wanted my site to have a FAQ section, contact section, news section etc, and it seemed to make more sense to install Wordpress and use that to manage these sections. This makes it so that whoever is updating my site for me doesn't need to learn dreamweaver, or any html stuff - they just log in to an admin page and post away.

Also, since it's so much easier to post things, I wind up having a lot more frequent updates, and search engines lovvvve new content.


----------



## chicagoprinters (Jul 14, 2009)

ive thought about using twitter, but it seemed like the only people "following" me were people like drew peterson (who i deleted) and businesses and celebs. maybe ill get some business from the other businesses i guess. still too early to tell.


----------



## bokeefe1226 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a blog called Corporate Apparel and it has definetely increased traffic to my other websites. It also provides links back to google so we rank higher. There are tons of SEO (search engine optimization) techniques besides blogging, just google it and you can find a ton of articles


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

We just started a blog, pretty recently and its pretty cool, it will take lot more blogging and lot more time before it helps bring more people to our site. but I think it adds to your site if you have a blog. But it keeps your community updated, and you may not have to send emails to your community, we don't like sending out emails more than one a month or two, makes us feel like were spamming. This way we can post the latest news on the blog without feeling guilty.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me of a blog that I can easily feed into the front page pf my website? I'm looking for something free that is customizable with little to no advertising banners. Yes...I want it all....free of course. Thanks.

I activated a free blog on my GoDaddy account but I couldn't change the template....or anything else.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Here's instructions to place your Tweets on your home page. It's pretty easy.

Adding Twitter to Your Website | Webupon


----------



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

should I include my blog on my site or creat a wordpress and blog from there and have a link to my site from my blog


----------



## whimsical (Sep 6, 2009)

Visit, Lijit.com it's a site with tools for your blog.
I've seen some medium to big sites use it. 

When I was using a blog in conjuction with my yahoo store, which I've reopened with cubecart now... I was using google adsence, and I made a few hundred dollars from viewers clicking on the ads, but I didn't make it over night, however in less than a year, it paid for some web fees, which shows that there is a lot of potential in sponsered ads. 

Perhaps swapping blog ads with fellow t-shirt co's will bring in even more viewers. 

I'm feeling voicy lately, I'll get back into blogging too!

I love the guy who wears your t-shirt's blog. 
Very cool idea. 

Anyone else photoblog on flickr? 
I've had some art and t-shirt sales to my yahoo store when I posted new updates there in the many interest groups.
There are 40 something million viewers on flickr.


----------



## runa (Sep 23, 2009)

I do use my own personal website (art, literature, etc) to post things that I do. I think it really helps to promote the band.


----------



## toolegitclothing (Sep 12, 2008)

In this market, it is essential to have a blog. How often do you change the content on your actual site? Chances are, not daily or even weekly for that matter. A blog allows your fans to connect with you and will keep them coming back.


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah this person does it

TDjunkie BLOG


----------



## Yeoseemeng (Jun 6, 2011)

I need to buy cheap t-shirts for printing. I am a Malaysian. Anyone can help me?


----------

